# Good progress



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

my tiel was just nibbling my nose

and yesterday she was playing my hair just like his feathers.

i didnt sleep today till 3 pm.hehehe cox i jus wanted to spend more time with 

her.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Perlita play with my hair too. congrats!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Congragulations! You must be pround of your cockatiels!


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

morla..i have only 1..and m very new too.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

she never let me pet it..but since i was reading many do let them pet by the nose..i tried it..and she did let me pet it with the nose a lil bit. so u think she can be a cuddly bird???? is this a sign that she would let me pet it eventually???


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

she may be like my cappy. independent but wants cuddles now and then 
she will learn to want more cuddles 
so glad u have got a bond with her


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

thanx calex..thats happy news


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

how cute


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

i wish my 'tiels do that too


----------

